# out with the old!



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I decided to sell off my living room and dining room furniture. I've decided to go "mid century modern"/ Scandinavian with a lot of teak.

So I'm getting a new side chair, coffee table, tv stand, teak dining room table, and 4 chairs that are sortof MCM. Basically, everything has tapered legs that kind of angle out. The dining room table is used and made in Denmark, The dinner table alone is actually from the 50's and being shipped from Myrtle Beach SC. I love my couch so that stays. Maybe at some point I can figure out how to remodel the legs. 

In NY I had 1940's "farm house" décor which fit the house perfectly' But didn't quite "fit" down here in Florida. So that décor went mod-podge. This is fun!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Sounds like a lot of fun! I'm saving $ to get the pop corn scraped off my ceiling and either canned lighting or at least different more up to date lighting in the kitchen. Then my cabinets are long over due painting.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I remember when popcorn ceilings were the "in" thing. I thought they were cool looking back then and still do. I recently told that to the realtor selling my moms house and she looked at me as if I was from outer space! LOL


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't recall ever liking popcorn ceilings! I'm a minimalist when it comes to decor. It doesn't always end up that way. And this furniture is not pricey.
I even got a good deal on an antique dining room table. $300 plus $170 for shipping from NC. 
My kitchen cabinets look okay, but if I tap on them, the glue is not holding the veneer on.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I like them for the most part, but they are old and hard to clean (when I do ) without getting little pop corns every where.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I hate my popcorn ceilings.It holds dust and cobwebs and when I clean it,it falls in my face.Plus,they are cathedral ceilings and I want to put in drop ceilings.Right now we are saving for new flooring in half of the house,then new furniture for the living room.Then work on the plumbing,electric,etc.,the list is long and getting longer.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The list always gets longer with the more you accomplish LOL. Mine is a long outside list and a mostly maintenance issue. But a lot of cleaning gets done when new furniture is on the way!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sem,how's your wrist?Don't over-do the cleaning and hurt yourself.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks, CQ. Wrist still stiff and has no strength. I try to use it as normally as I can, but it hurts and is stiff. I'm guessing tendons-they take forever to heal. So the break is perfectly healed.

But it gets tiring not doing anything, so I do what I can.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It took me a few months to heal my broken wrist and I was 20 years younger.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Karen, is there any kind of stretches or strengthening therapy that you can do?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I do the therapy with it, and try to use it normally as much as possible. The last time I injured my wrist was 20 years ago in a car accident. That took almost a year to use fully again. I may end up needing to have something done because my hand has some numbness to it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

You may posdibly have damaged the carpal nerve when you broke your wrist. Or, maybe there's still some swelling around it that is causing the numbness.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> You may posdibly have damaged the carpal nerve when you broke your wrist. Or, maybe there's still some swelling around it that is causing the numbness.


I agree. It may take a long time to heal.

I got my 60's teak dining room table the other day. It is beautiful! It has a few scratches but that's expected.

I was trying to order this chair from Overstock for a week. My password didn't work and overstock help couldn't get it to work either. For some reason I wasn't getting the "check out as guest" button either. The coupon they sent me email was 12% off. The next one was 15% off. Yesterday I got one for 20% off for 6 hours. So I tried on a different laptop and got the guest check out button and got the chair 20% off.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well, I ordered this chair from Overstock, and they sent me the similar shorter one. So I contacted them and they said that they would send me the right one out asap, and pick up the wrong one in a few days. The NEXT day, less than 24 hours, FedEx shows up with the right chair! Wonderful! But I get an email from them saying that there will be a delay. But I got it so who cares!

Today FedEx shows up with another correct chair! Now I have 2 (for the price of 1). There are actual laws that state if you get it and didn't order it, it's yours! So I'm all set! Lucky me, I happened to be waiting for a real good coupon to buy the same chair and have a matched set.

I have to say that a few years ago I get a pricey Nikon in the mail from Amazon. Dummy me, I call them to return it or ask who sent it, and they say they need the packing slip or they can't take the item back or tell me who purchased. I did try, but I ended up selling the camera on Ebay for $400.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Free is always good!!!!Also,2 for the price of 1 is good!!!I could never pass up a bargain.


----------



## Donna Hellman (Sep 7, 2017)

True!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I never posted pics of my new style.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Light and bright warm climate look.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love your floors!!!Are they easy to keep clean with the critters?I'm looking for new floors and want to stay away from carpet.I never thought of a light color but it looks good in your house.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hate the tile floors, CQ. I'm constantly chasing after dog/cat hair. And since I'm in the hot south our air vents are in the ceiling which means it can get it airborne and we find it everywhere.

Of course Karen has high ceilings so it wouldn't be bad and she just happened to get a breed of dog that doesn't shed like lab mixes.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Robin, dust mops are great- just a run thru the house.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I tried that, I've got two or three different types. All it does it get the hair floating in the air all over again.

OK, I knew your furnishings reminded me of something. It took me forever to figure it out. Is what you have in the LR considered mid century modern?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You got it! Antiques don't really fit down here, so I discovered mcm , which is sortof using some Danish furniture in there. I like it because it's simple. Now I need to find a kitchen table with chrome legs...


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I never posted pics of my new style.
> View attachment 28343
> View attachment 28344
> View attachment 28345


Looks great to me!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Hey I see that rooster pic


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Where in the heck did you find it or are they reproducing it now?

I agree, heavy antiques are not really tropical but your house being modern and bright lends itself to the lighter look of the MCM.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

robin416 said:


> I hate the tile floors, CQ. I'm constantly chasing after dog/cat hair.


That's what I needed to know.Me and the dog sheds,the birds molt and are dusty and when they fly back and forth,they spread everything everywhere.I was trying for something other than wood or carpet.Is MCM like the 50's style?It was nice and plain,my kind of style,with lots of chrome.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to take most of the tile up in the house and put down carpet. At least when they shed it will stay and I don't have to go hunting under every piece of furniture and on top of solid surfaces to get it up. I even have to vacuum my stove top it's so bad. Then after I do all that a short time later I see a clump of dog hair wafting across the floor. 

Yeah, mid 50's would be about right.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,I'm thinking carpet again which I prefer anyway.I know I won't constantly be sweeping.I hate housework!!!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm thinking carpet in our bedrooms. I have laminate down in the living areas and it's good, but like tile has to be cleaned frequently.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Where in the heck did you find it or are they reproducing it now?
> 
> I agree, heavy antiques are not really tropical but your house being modern and bright lends itself to the lighter look of the MCM.


In NY I had "farmhouse 40's". 
It started with looking for a teak coffee table-simple lines. But teak brought up Danish and Danish brought up mid century modern (on ebay). I love the simple lines. The end table, a low buffet and the dining room table are all original 50's-70's. The chairs fit in.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I here everyone about hating housework. I'm so over it now. With things like they are for us it just adds to the amount that I have to try and deal with. But even if hubs wasn't sick, I'd hate housework. Never ending, repeatedly doing the same thing over and over again.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I always promise I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm a procrastinator , deeper cleans don't get done unless we know were having guests.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's nice to know I'm not alone when it comes to housework....


----------

